# BART cop shoots and kills fellow officer.



## pigpen (Jan 22, 2014)

The link is to some Berkeley based site but I guess it happened in Dublin. You can probably find a better telling of the incident elsewhere but basically some BART cop shot another while breaking into some ones dwelling while they weren't home. I don't know if the guns they were wielding had safety or not, as some handguns don't, but if they ran up in some unoccupied apartment all gung-ho because BART cops don't often get to kick peoples door down and one of them shot another, this is way more funny.



"Smith was the first BART officer killed in the line of duty it the transit agency's history, according to BART police.
Bay City News Service quoted Nelson saying the shooting occurred at the Park Sierra Apartments at 6450 Dougherty Road, where several officers went search an apartment belonging to a suspect in a series of recent robberies on BART.
Nelson said the two officers entered the apparently empty apartment and one officer accidentally fired a shot that wounded the other officer, according to Bay City News.
Nelson said he assumes that the officers had their guns drawn as they entered the apartment but that the details of how or why the officer's gun went off remain unclear, the news agency reported."

http://berkeley.patch.com/groups/po...police-officer-fatally-shot-tuesday-afternoon


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 22, 2014)

...ooooohhhh.... dead cops... yessssss...

*masturbates furiously*


----------



## DFA (Jan 23, 2014)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## slimJack (Jan 29, 2014)

LMAO MATT IS FUXXN CRAZY.. but yah karma is real piggies. du fichen. & rest in piss bitch


----------

